# Moving off the grid (USA)



## documentarycharacters (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi There!

My name is Nichole and I am a Casting and Development Producer for a major television network. I am currently casting a documentary series, which I am extremely excited about! I have included my casting call below (see bottom). I am always on the hunt for new and interesting personalities as well as dynamic and unique spaces. My mission is to reach out and spread the word to as many people as possible. Feel free to pass my information along to anyone you think may be a good fit. Also, do not hesitate to drop me a line if you have any questions or leads. I would be happy to coordinate a phone call to catch up.

NOT YOUR AVERAGE DOCUMENTARY SERIES ABOUT BRAVE AND INDEPENDANT AMERICANS

Do you bleed Red, White & Blue?

Some people hope that one day they can leave it all behind in search of the REAL AMERICAN dream. Other people go out there and make it happen! If you are one of those people who is done hoping and ready to make it happen- we want to hear from you!
A new documentary series is looking for families and individuals who are committed to living the life our forefathers dreamed for us. If you want to be a part of a community where you own your own land, make your own laws, and answer to no one but yourself then contact documentarycharacters(AT)gmail(DOT)com for more information.
Please include the following for all submissions and inquires:

· Your Full Name

· Your Contact Information

· A Photo & Short Bio of yourself.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Sounds like the kind of thing I enjoy watching
Not going to get me in a documentary anytime soon though.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

A Casting and Development producer for a "major" television network uses a gmail account.

Sounds legit. :nuts:


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

You've got to be kidding!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

No idea whether this is legit or not but the email is not a slam dunk for me, have seen many famous people or wealthy people use it for various reasons but often to avoid the blatant affiliation with a company or brand.
petraeus :ignore:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

IP-address resolves to Discovery.com (the TV-station) ... so ... it might be legit.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> IP-address resolves to Discovery.com (the TV-station) ... so ... it might be legit.


Several well known preppers have turned down casting calls for new "prepper" shows. Even if it is authentic, there's no way it's legitimate. They're just looking to make a buck from a scripted "reality" show that paints a negative view of the preparedness movement, same as the rest.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I have seen some really positive shows about people living "off-grid" and alternative sustainable lifestyles, typically they have been low budget but I like to see the positive things that others are doing


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

perhaps, it will be a show like the one where they took three families and had them live as pioneers of the 1880's did out west. yes it was a setup, but the way the people lived and dealt with the lifestyle for 6 months was interesting.  may be we can set the show to be how would you react if the shtf really happened. set a year after the fan ran out. would your preps really last? :scratchover the next weeks we will follow five families as they deal with a world altering problem. see who makes it and who dies. :eyebulge:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Just watch a few episodes of similar shows and ask yourself, do you want to be cast in that light?

No thank you!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I agree about the prepper shows, they really make people look crazy, actually the UK one was more fair imo. But in the interest of fairness I will give a couple examples of decent shows about sustainable, alternative off-grid lifestyles. kirstendirksen on youtube has many , Living in the past (bbc) 1978 was one of the first "reality" shows, peakmoment has some, permies or Paul Wheaton had a few.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Think about it guys, would you give your work email to an internet forum? They have enough to deal with without getting spammed to death. Hell I do the same thing at times. It does not mean that they are not legit.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 10, 2013)

Not sure I would want my info posted for all tv land to see....maybe just a little paranoid lol.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kind of goes against the "loose lips sinks ships" theme for us folk doesn't it? 

Legit or not, count me out! 

Could be some lefty trying to create a list of names, addresses to go to first when TSHTF! LOL 

Tin foil hat back on now!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I will do it, IF and ONLY IF they pay me what Charlie Sheen made a year during his last 3 full years on 2-1/2 Men COMBINED - and paid in gold coins.... 

Roflmao...


----------



## Oneshot (Oct 8, 2012)

I can see it now. No matter how well intended the show might be. Some lowlife sees it and says. "Look! There's (Add your name) and I know where they live......" 
You can finish the rest of the story from there.

As for myself.... I'd rather take my chances waiving a red shirt at a pissed off bull! Than be on T.V.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

sure it's legit...

Nicole will send a check for $5000.00...keep that for travel expenses n whatnots, just send her a money order in her name to blah blah Bank of Squat shittyshack in Nigeria for the info :wave:

but yea...with the way it's going..homesteading/prepper folk arn't exactly being shed in a rosy warm n fuzzy light nowadays...either they bein labled as crazy, eccentric or the goberment be thinking they homegrown terriorists now didncha hear?...it's crimminal n mighty suspcious how they can think for themselves, bein all rugged n prepared... capable of independant origional thoughts. 

seriously...sheesh...


----------

